# General > The Literature Network >  Oh Glorious Admin, I come with a Grievence

## IWilKikU

I have seen some really offensive posts on this site, and you have always treated the perpetraters firmly and fairly. I've seen cencers, posts edited, warnings, posts locked, ect... but recently I had a post DELETED, thats right DELETED by one of your newly appointed ministers on the grounds that I was...

snyde.

Admin, if I am robbed the ability to be a wiseguy, I am robbed of my very identity. I have never seen the Administraters delete a post before this, and now would be a terrible time to start. Please either explain to me the forum rule that my post was breaking, or return my confidence in the administration by assuring me that it won't happen again. 

Thank you 
-Mike

----------


## Lara

Admin, his wiseguy attitude is somewhat entertaining and adorable.  :Biggrin:

----------


## amuse

We like Mike.

----------


## Admin

My moderators are people whom I trust. If they judged your posts as inappropriate then I have to stand by them. I haven't read the posts exactly (being deleted) but, like I said, I trust them.

You might be meaning something in jest, but to a new person on the forums who doesn't know you they might take it the wrong way. The last thing we want is a person being scared off. 

So please, remember to be respectful and polite. If someone posts with really bad grammar, you could correct them, but don't be spiteful. Also remember this is an International forum. Maybe they come from Sweden and their English isn't so good but it is probably better than your Swedish. 

Or, you could just ignore them. You don't have to respond to them. 

I just want these forums to be friendly, peaceful, and educational. A place for people to discuss literature.

----------


## verybaddmom

i completely support mike's position on this issue. 
I also completely understand his consternation caused by the action taken by the moderator. I would be offended if any of my posts were deleted, especially considering the number of far more offensive posts that have not been deleted. 
The very first thread that i started (maybe my fourth post or so) i was verbally(?) attacked by another member for my query. it took about six or seven posts before the administrator warned my attacker to bugger off (thanks again btw). but the point is that a personal and verbal attack on my CHARACTER was dealt with by means of a warning to stop, not a deletion. 
i would also like to add that when i was in conflict as a new memeber, it was Mike that came to my defence long before admin did.

----------


## verybaddmom

Im sorry, i was not finished ranting yet, but i ran out of room. 

I also know that mike has been a regular contributor to this site, and while his personality shines through his posts and he is that wiseguy by character, his contributions are valuable and important to this site. just go back and re-read some of his posts to realize im right. 

i think that if censorship is to be allowed on this site, there should be some more solid guidelines as to what is or is not allowed. 

a person can accuse me of being lazy, innefectual, insecure and pretty much a plagarist. but mike cannot say wow? 

wow.

----------


## amuse

i don't think iwilkiku/mike was being snide. i think he was expressing surprise re: the question of setting. maybe i'm wrong here. but this reminds me of janet's boob - blown out of proportion.

and i agree w/kik re: previous comments. old threads may not be active, but unregistered guests do read them.

----------


## IWilKikU

I don't think that the intentions behind "wow" are even relevent. And, thanks for your defence guys. I think the whole thing was blown out of proportion, mostly by me. It was like Logos slapped my wrist and I took it to the ER to get cast. Hopefully from this expirience I can learn to be nicer  :Mad: , and Logos can learn how pissy some of us can get over post deleting. We can all come to a happy medium and hug each other and smile and dance, all the days of our lives.

----------


## fayefaye

kik, I love your humour; I wouldn't want to see it deleted. When one of my posts was first edited, I complained. I mean, everybody needs to feel like they can express themselves and their opinion.

----------


## fayefaye

As for what admin wrote- Isaqel's Swedish, and her English is better than mine.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Isagel

I wish! 
:-)

----------


## Sancho

Admin, I didnt get a chance to read the offending post, but as far as intentions are concerned, Im going to have to side with Kik. A couple of weeks ago he politely corrected me on my poor posting behavior, to which I made a nasty reply attempting to goad him into a verbal joust. Rather that rising to bait, he wrote me a very nice and diplomatic PM. - Dang-it. I dont think the man has a mean bone in his body. Sarcastic well sure, but mean  definitely not.

----------


## subterranean

Well Mike, I think you just becoming someone's hero here and gained lot of sympathy as well  :Biggrin: 

Personally, I don't know why the NEW MOD didnt bother to let Kik know first instead of just deleting his post without enough explanations

----------


## simon

I agree that the Admin should have notified Mikey first.

----------


## subterranean

I suppose Logos must come out front and give explanations..I mean so far the lad said/post nothing regarding this matter.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Logos

The recent post of `Forum Rules' in every section outline an explanation of the Moderators purpose here. A PM was sent to IWilKikU regarding this matter. 


" This is a privately run, public access forum, with rules, just like most other forums on the internet. The Administrators and Moderators, not always with notification, reserve the right to edit, delete, or lock any topic or post that violates these rules."

----------


## IWilKikU

Like I said before, while I still don't think it was a very good choice on Logos part, I recognise his right to moderate these forums. I kind of blew the whole thing out of proportion. It gave Logos a good introduction to some key characters on this site and what we think of censorship. I don't think he'll delete other posts just to show us that he can. I think he was trying to make the forum more friendly and the negative feedback that he got will help him keep the forum flowing smoothly. But seriously guys, after all the nice things you guys said about me, someone needs to beat my ego back down a bit or I'm going to start thinking that I'm a MOD.  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

Oh Shame on you Kik 

 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: ...You're making Logos looks like a really cruel Mod

----------


## Logos

IWilKikU has a right to be upset about my deleting their post. I don't expect everyone to like me, but I am here to uphold the Forum Rules. They can be of subjective nature, but especially when it comes to newbies we want them to feel welcome. 
I'm very happy to see so many new members lately! and I thank any and everyone who goes out of their way to post to them to say hi.

----------


## Stanislaw

I was just curiouse about how you became a mod, is this forum really that big? No offense ment, just wondering. :Smile:

----------


## fayefaye

I look at kik's serious posts, look at his avatar, look at his serious posts, consider hannibal lector masks, and grin/laugh.  :Smile: 

that can't help your ego. :Smile:   :Biggrin:   :Tongue:  [j/k]

----------


## Admin

This forum isn't so big, but it is big enough, and I do not have alot of time.

----------


## Blade

i'm going to take the admin's side on this one b/c no1 else seems to want to, the moderators (i assume) have been around for awhile and have seen a wide variety of different posts. and if he'she thinks that it was "inappropriate" then far be it from me to dispute it.

----------


## IWilKikU

I think that the issue has more or less resolved itself as people (including myself) have lost interest.

----------


## emily655321

In light of his comments on this thread, and with reference to every post of his I've ever read -- I nominate Kik for new Mod!

----------


## fayefaye

btw, what is VICTVS? ????

----------


## fayefaye

and what, I don't get nominations??  :Biggrin:

----------


## IWilKikU

> _Originally posted by fayefaye_ 
> *btw, what is VICTVS? ????*


um... well... er... I guess I kind of made up some latin. 'Vict' is in the word victor and victim. So I guess Its from the same root word. And I guess, I kinda guessed that that root word was the latin Victus, but I totally made that up. But I thought it was a good guess.  :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:   :Biggrin: 

So I used this word that I ?created? so that my sig would fit whether I was feeling like a victor or a victim. <shrugs shoulders and looks confused>  :Biggrin:

----------


## emily655321

*looks around at everyone and raises hand* _I_ like it, Kik.  :Biggrin:  (victus is victor, but victim is "victima" btw)

Em*~

----------


## IWilKikU

Rats! I was hoping it was the same root word for both, cause VICT would just look silly. Oh well, I'll keep VICTVS, for a while anyways.

We should really leave this thread alone now. Hijacking is all fun and games in the other forums, but I think the threads in this forum should relate to the forum softwear, format, ect... so Admin doesn't have to wade through all our sillyness.

----------


## emily655321

You're right, kik.

HEAR THAT, ADMIN?? KIK. MOD. I'M TELLIN' YA.  :Biggrin:

----------


## IWilKikU

Funny, Kik doesn't remember volenteering for that job.

----------


## fayefaye

Maybe it's like an inverted dictatorship, YOU don't have a choice.  :Smile:

----------


## emily655321

Haha. Sorry, Kik, I'm just makin trouble. They can't force you to do their dirty work, can they?... unless I have more sway around here than I realize.  :Tongue:

----------


## amuse

you might, with your new avatar! *makes sound halfway between giggle and chortle

----------


## emily655321

*giggle* I love my avatar! It's like a stuffed animal come to life -- there's also something surreally evil about it, or is that just me?  :Biggrin:

----------


## IWilKikU

yeah, it kind of creeps me out  :Frown:

----------


## fayefaye

makes me hungry  :Biggrin:

----------


## fayefaye

[Kidding, kidding]

----------


## IWilKikU

I would deep fry and eat a cat before I would love one.

----------


## emily655321

*indignant gasp* *monocle falls into her champagne*

That's my fourth monocle to-day. I simply must stop being so horrified.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

LOL!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## emily655321

In the spirit of Kik's cookie-tease, a real prize to the lady or gentleman who tells me where that's from.  :Biggrin:

----------


## IWilKikU

The Simpsons (you already gave it away on another thread though. Can I still have a prize?  :Frown:  )

----------


## emily655321

I can't think of a prize. Uhhhhmm.... *looks around* stale catnip? no. Uh... I can link you a pic of me, not much of a prize though.. I'll have to owe you. But I knew Family Guy and I was too late, so... you owe me one theoretical cookie, too.  :Tongue:

----------


## verybaddmom

yeah, whatever Em, dont hold your breath.. i never got paid for that one, and i was on time....

hehe

----------


## Koa

The simpsons??? and why didn't i remember that??? i'm the biggest simpson-quoter ever... well me and my brother and a friend of mine... but you get the idea, simpsons-quoting 24/7...

Oh damn now I remember that!!! LOL 

I wanted to open a simpsons-quoting thread... but I wans tsure many people would be interested...I'm in a rush now but I'll do it tomorrow, dont steal my idea! (or if you do, remember my name in the credits!!! :Biggrin: )

----------


## emily655321

LOL I'll wait for you, Koa. Woohoo!!
My best friend and I are capable of holding entire conversations in Simpsons quotes. Fun fun.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

I'm terribly tempted to start spouting them off right now. Oh hell...

"What do we want?"
"The gradual phasing out of animal testing over the next three years!"
"When do we want it??"
"Over the next three years!"

----------


## amuse

*

----------


## Logos

Ok,  :Wink:  this topic has run it's course so I'm going to close it now for the sake of keeping this area of the forums reserved for specific website topics. 

Feel free to start a new thread with any new issues to be brought up for Admin.

----------

